# USA Super Bowl



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

USA's Super Bowl game today. Paul McCartney doing the half-time entertainment (possibly no chance of a "wardrobe malfunction" there)


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I'd watch it, but I don't understand the rules :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

Padraig said:


> I'd watch it, but I don't understand the rules
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


 Rules are not difficult but the games are always interminably long as they keep bringing on different players and "special teams".


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't like stop start staccato sports like american football, tennis, cricket etc but I do like super bowl as an "event", it makes the FA cup final day look like something from another century


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Hardly watch one of these from start to finish. I'll be interested only in half-time on this one to see what Paul M. has chosen to perform.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

American football is best watched as a "highlights" show like they used to do on channel 4 years ago.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I had my Coors and maize chips .... and fell asleep at half time :laugh:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I slept all night after operating most of the evening. I can't be bothered get up at 0300 for a game I wouldn't watch on a rainy Sunday during the regular season.

Gridiron is like a chess match. It may be challenging for the players, but it doesn't require a lot of thinking on their part, and, for me, it's about as much fun to watch. Same for baseball. Those two games are coached to within an inch of their lives.

Then again, watching grown men with long hair roll around on the ground and pretend to be injured for 90 minutes isn't my cuppa, either.

Basketball, rugby football and ice hockey are much more entertaining, IMHO.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Used to be into it years ago. Can't be bothered now though.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

normdiaz said:


> USA's "superbowl" game today. Paul McCartney doing the half-time entertainment (possibly no chance of a "wardrobe malfunction" there)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not let Heather do it..........

'I'm Jake the Peg, with my extra leg.................'


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

anyone know who won or doesn't anybody care?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I know! It was the... Pelicans, Seagulls, Eagles, or Nationalists, or Patriots maybe, I forgot... One team was from Philadelphia, maybe, or New England, I can't remember... I think it's the Americans who won, almost sure of that!

I heard the winners won because they scored more points, and those who didn't fall asleep said it was a good game... or maybe they just made that up to p*** off those that did fall asleep?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

namaste said:


> I know! It was the... Pelicans, Seagulls, Eagles, or Nationalists, or Patriots maybe, I forgot... One team was from Philadelphia, maybe, or New England, I can't remember... I think it's the Americans who won, almost sure of that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Sums it up!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Exactly Pieter

I suppose the yanks will say Football was the winner GROAN!

I can see why ch4 droped it I watched the first half hour and it was crap!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I'd much rather watch darts or snooker, or even bowls maybe!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

U.S. radio "talk show" hosts are saying that the NFL went with Paul McCartney for half-time (after the Janet Jackson debacle of last year) because he was a "safe" performer unlikely to offend "family values". IMHO, nothing wrong with that; we need more of those.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Just started watching the BBC coverage, I should record it so I can skip all the breaks in play.

Anyway, I think the Patriots will win, but the Giants have a point to prove and nothing much to lose.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anybody staying up to watch Superbowl XLII ??

That's some stadium for a University, I think it's a great event and I don't have to be up early in the morning so I will give it a go


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

great minds

Can a mod merge our threads?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Think I'm going to struggle to stay awake...........


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I made it despite nodding off for 10 minutes in the third quarter .... great game and well done Giants


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Giants win, but I didn't see the end.

Anyone actually watch it all?


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I actually switched off in the 2nd quarter, wasn't enjoying it.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Yep - really enjoyed it as the game was so close right till the end. Was not totally surprised the Giants won but must think there was something wrong with Brady as his passing was poor and the Patriots went to the run far more than usual. Giants defense was superb and as the commentators were saying the defensive co-ordinator should have won the MVP

Alasdair


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

From the other Super Bowl thread:



JoT said:


> Anybody staying up to watch Superbowl XLII ??
> 
> That's some stadium for a University I think it's a great event and I don't have to be up early in the morning so I will give it a go emoticons/default_clap.gif


 Does a bear s&!t in the woods?

Of course I watched it...with a full house of fans of both teams. I didn't care too much who won, but I was pulling for the Patriots. It would've been an amazing achievement to complete the perfect season...plus, their quarterback Tom Brady hails from my alma mater...The University of Michigan.

As for the game, the final offensive drive by the Giants was a thing of beauty, particularly the pass where Manning just about went down, but didn't...then the receiver caught the ball and held it against his frickin' helmet. That was one of the most incredible pass plays I've ever seen.

As for the stadium...here's the deal. The University of Phoenix is primarily an internet/online school...not a traditional college. They bought the naming rights for the stadium, which is the home of the NFL's Arizona Cardinals, so they can advertise their organization.

All in all, a great game, but New England fans must be totally stunned. However, it did make history in that the winnning quarterback, Eli Manning is the brother of the winning quarterback from last year's Super Bowl, Peyton Manning. Daddy must be proud, eh?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I was going to watch, I saw the teams, the woman singing, some jets flew over then I lost interest and watched Hammer House of Horror.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought the Pats would win, I thought it was their time.

They've lost 4 finals now? That must really hurt.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

strange_too said:


> I thought the Pats would win, I thought it was their time.
> 
> They've lost 4 finals now? That must really hurt.


They won in 2005, 2004 and 2002 and lost in 1997 and 2008 so I think they have been doing quite well, I am sure losing last night still hurts though.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Ok, I half remembered something about them losing. The last time I watched a game was in the days of Dan Marino at Miami.

I just thought I'd have a go at watching it.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I was going to watch, I saw the teams, the woman singing, some jets flew over then I lost interest and watched Hammer House of Horror.


 You should have stuck with it Mark .... it was a supeb defensive performance by the Giants and the penultimate play before the winning touchdown was just superb; as was Tom Petty at half-time - oh yes and these as well


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

anyone watching?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Arizona Cardinals v Pittsburgh Steelers :huh:

When I was a lad it was W'ton 'Skins, Dallas Cowboys, SF49ers, Miami Dolphins, NY Giants


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No wonder I didn't recognise Arizona, they were St. Louis when I used to watch


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

pg tips said:


> anyone watching?


"No...

...I learned that one from Griff." Mike (Minkle) 2009. Thinks: actually, must add that one to my signature... 

.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

pg tips said:


> Arizona Cardinals v Pittsburgh Steelers :huh:
> 
> When I was a lad it was W'ton 'Skins, Dallas Cowboys, SF49ers, Miami Dolphins, NY Giants


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

squareleg said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > anyone watching?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Im sure i didnt say 'learned'....did i?? :huh:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Great f-ing game. It was played in Tampa...about 30 miles away.

The Springsteen halftime show was excellent and Jennifer Hudson's National Anthem performance blew me away.

Drunk now...must go to sleep.

Night night.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

set the recorder and went to bed at half time! Just watched the half time show, :notworthy: Can't imagine them ever putting a show like that on at half time in the FA cup final, can you?

Caught the score, looks like it might be worth watching the second half (on fast forward h34r: )


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Great game and one of the closest and best finishes I've seen.

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well even though I knew who'd won it was still a fantastic last quarter to watch!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well even though I knew who'd won it was still a fantastic last quarter to watch! (much better when you can FF between plays though


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Great game, spoiled by an over-the-hill singer at half time.

Springsteen was old when I was a teenager, I'm 55 next month FFS.

Anyone else think that the officials where a bit biased against the Cards?


----------



## Toronto John (Jan 2, 2019)

I know this is mostly a UK forum so I was curious if anyone is planning to watch tomorrow's Super Bowl?


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

No - far too long winded for me plus we had the opening rounds of Six Nations Rugby yesterday - 80 minutes of packed action so Super Bowl would be a let-down with all the time outs and squad changes.


----------



## Toronto John (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes...American football moves at a slower pace. Brief bursts of action followed by huddles, penalties, commercials, etc. It takes some getting used to.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Whatever you might think about the NFL or American Football generally the performance and achievement of Tom Brady winning his seventh Super Bowl title at the age of 43 for the unfancied Tampa Bay Buccaneers is nothing short of remarkable.

Having moved from the New England Patriots he persuaded his former New England teammate Rob Gronkowski to come out of retirement and last night they combined brilliantly to score two touchdowns and to set up a third which put Kansas City out of the game.


----------

